# Buggy vs Doflamingo



## Zyrax D Buggy (May 3, 2013)

Buggy gets rayleigh level haki, CoO, CoA and CoC

Buggy also gets Mihawk level knifesmanship\

buggy is bloodlusted 

doflamingo is struck ill with an incurable disease and is slated to die in 10 days

location: Amazon River


----------



## KST (May 3, 2013)

Dofla dies and Hero Buggy pays Hancock a visit.

Buggy doesn't even need these power ups because Dofla can't cut or control him because of his devilfruit. Just give current Buggy a sword and he wins or at least makes Dofla flee


----------



## Quuon (May 3, 2013)

Doflamingo still babyshakes the fuck out of him.
Because even with all of those tools Buggy would still find a way to fuck himself over.


----------



## RF (May 3, 2013)

Buggy doesn't have the necessary physical stats to do anything here.

Doflamingo beats the shit out of him.


----------



## KST (May 3, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Buggy doesn't have the necessary physical stats to do anything here.
> 
> Doflamingo beats the shit out of him.



Dofla can't "beat" people because he can't control his body anymore. He is paralyzed from the neck down and moves himself like a puppet with his DF.

So his only way to attack people is with his DF which Buggy can counter.


----------



## RF (May 3, 2013)

KST said:


> He is paralyzed from the neck down and moves himself like a puppet with his DF.



lol ?

His DF isn't necessary, he blitzes Buggy and repeatedly punches him in the face.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (May 3, 2013)

Buggy also gets The End level camouflage skills and he has a machine that prevents CoO so doflamingo has to manually find him in the deep jungle

He also gets Yassop level sniping skills


----------



## Mys??lf (May 3, 2013)

with all the buffs Buggy gets from OP , 
I cant see him losing to Doflamingo.

Buggy would kill him mid-high diff


----------



## RF (May 3, 2013)

Tch. 

Doflamingo uses CotC.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 3, 2013)

Wow, you must really want buggy to win.....


----------



## Quuon (May 3, 2013)

Well damn, OP.


----------



## Bansai (May 3, 2013)

Buggy was designed to win here. That's no longer Buggy though. It's more like a "Mihawk with Bara Bara no Mi vs Doflamingo" thread. You could simply apply any character there is and give them the same feats Buggy has here.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2013)

Buggy wins without the added stuff


----------



## blueframe01 (May 3, 2013)

The living legend "Star Clown Buggy" doesn't even need any of these powerups to beat Dofla


----------



## RF (May 3, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> Buggy was designed to win here. That's no longer Buggy though. It's more like a "Mihawk with Bara Bara no Mi vs Doflamingo" thread. You could simply apply any character there is and give them the same feats Buggy has here.



Buggy has Mihawk level swordsmanship, not Mihawk level physical stats. It's still the same old Buggy, just with proficient swordsmanship this time. Doflamingo blitzes and cuts him apart.


----------



## Magician (May 3, 2013)

KST said:


> Dofla can't "beat" people because he can't control his body anymore. He is paralyzed from the neck down and moves himself like a puppet with his DF.
> 
> So his only way to attack people is with his DF which Buggy can counter.



Where'd you get this fanfic?


----------



## Mihawk (May 3, 2013)

KST said:


> Dofla can't "beat" people because he can't control his body anymore. He is paralyzed from the neck down and moves himself like a puppet with his DF.
> 
> So his only way to attack people is with his DF which Buggy can counter.



And why can't he control his body? I swear all u do is make baseless statements.

Even if he can't cut him, which he should be able to wih haki bypassing his devil fruit body, there's nothing that goes against him being able to control him.


----------



## Extravlad (May 3, 2013)

Living Legend Buggy doesn't need any haki for fodderize a top tier.

You guys underestimate the gap between the top tier and the god tier.


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2013)

Dofla swings. The end.


----------



## Shinthia (May 3, 2013)

Dofla wount dare to go against the living legend Buggy. Buggy wins with 0 diff without any added stuff.


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2013)

That moment when you get even the slightest, tinciest amount of hope for Zyrax... 


And then this...


----------



## Bansai (May 3, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Buggy has Mihawk level swordsmanship, not Mihawk level physical stats. It's still the same old Buggy, just with proficient swordsmanship this time. Doflamingo blitzes and cuts him apart.



Isn't a minimum level of physical stats required to be on the same swordsmanship level as Mihawk?... Or is it not? I have to be honest, I don't really have a clue. The design of this match is just weird.


----------

